# Logan 6561h Compound Dial



## RandyM (Dec 28, 2016)

Well, I got to messing around with the compound dial on my Logan 6561H and disassembled it. Now I have problem. Underneath Item 56 in the diagram are some balls and springs (Items 4 & 5), 3 each. Item 56 is threaded on to Item 66 so when you screw it on the balls do not want to cooperate. I am looking for ideas on how to solve this, what say you. I think I see a special tool in my future. Anyone else come across this problem? I see I'll have the same issue with the cross slide.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 28, 2016)

Are the balls simply dropping out of wherever they go?  I've used sticky wheel bearing grease to "glue"  balls into place long enough to assemble a part.


----------



## kenscabs (Dec 29, 2016)

I just used some white lithium grease to "glue" them in place.


----------



## RandyM (Dec 29, 2016)

kenscabs said:


> I just used some white lithium grease to "glue" them in place.



I tried the grease trick and the friction of Item 56 pops the bearing out of the spring. It seems the holes that hold the springs are a bit over size and the spring deflects radially as you tighten item 56 on to the shaft. Once the spring deflects, the bearing doesn't stay put.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 30, 2016)

Can you turn 56, 57 and 58 all together?  Or take the compound off of the cross slide and stand it up with the screw and springs vertical?


----------



## richz (Dec 30, 2016)

Randy when I did mine I had the compound off and standing on its end. Another thing that seemed to help was pushing the assembly down completely then inserting the allen heads.


----------



## RandyM (Dec 31, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> Can you turn 56, 57 and 58 all together?  Or take the compound off of the cross slide and stand it up with the screw and springs vertical?



Good point, I think that the number dial could turn with the cover. Silly me.



richz said:


> Randy when I did mine I had the compound off and standing on its end. Another thing that seemed to help was pushing the assembly down completely then inserting the allen heads.



Thanks guys, I made a simple little tool that worked perfectly. I'll get you a pic of it.


----------



## richz (Dec 31, 2016)

Are you rebuilding your lathe?


----------



## RandyM (Jan 1, 2017)

richz said:


> Are you rebuilding your lathe?



Hi Rich,

It really is on the list of things to do. I just got to tinkering around with the last couple of weekends and one thing led to another. So, long story short, the compound and cross slide were in such a mess I finally cleaned them up for now. Here a pic of the tool I (in the end didn't have to make) and a couple of more of the fun.


----------



## richz (Jan 3, 2017)

Randy would it be possible for you to get me the dimensions on item 43. It is for the compound lock, mine was missing. It can be removed by taking the threading dial off and unscrewing the screw.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 3, 2017)

richz said:


> Randy would it be possible for you to get me the dimensions on item 43. It is for the compound lock, mine was missing. It can be removed by taking the threading dial off and unscrewing the screw.



Hi Rich,

Yeah I think I can get that info for you. I am not the most speedy, but will deliver. I will not be able to get to it until this weekend. You'd rather make it than buy it?


----------



## richz (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes I would rather make one. I found a picture of it on the internet and tried to make one guessing at the dimensions. I spent the whole day on it and I am off on some dimensions.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 9, 2017)

richz said:


> Yes I would rather make one. I found a picture of it on the internet and tried to make one guessing at the dimensions. I spent the whole day on it and I am off on some dimensions.



Rich, I have the drawing done, I just need to find the time to load the file here. I have it as a picture and it is on my camera. I warned you I wasn't all that speedy.


----------



## richz (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks Randy I could use something else to concentrate on right now. My wife found a lump on her throat last Thursday so today we are at Mayo Clinic. After a terrible 2016 I thought 2017 might be different .


----------



## RandyM (Jan 10, 2017)

richz said:


> Thanks Randy I could use something else to concentrate on right now. My wife found a lump on her throat last Thursday so today we are at Mayo Clinic. After a terrible 2016 I thought 2017 might be different .



Rich, that is not a good way to start the new year. I am hoping that it is not serious for your wife. I will try and get the pic loaded as soon as I can.


----------



## richz (Jan 10, 2017)

Just found out it is not cancer. It's something called plumbers disease which is very treatable


----------



## RandyM (Jan 10, 2017)

richz said:


> Just found out it is not cancer. It's something called plumbers disease which is very treatable



That is great news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## richz (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## RandyM (Jan 14, 2017)

richz said:


> Randy would it be possible for you to get me the dimensions on item 43. It is for the compound lock, mine was missing. It can be removed by taking the threading dial off and unscrewing the screw.



Rich,

Here is the drawing. Sorry I am so slow. The part looks like it is cast in bronze, not sure what material you'll want to use. Let me know if you need anything else. I think I'll take the drawing to work and make it a PDF and attach it later.


----------



## richz (Jan 14, 2017)

Randy in the picture below the cross feed dial there is a set screw. Do you know what it might do?


----------



## RandyM (Jan 14, 2017)

richz said:


> Randy in the picture below the cross feed dial there is a set screw. Do you know what it might do?



I am thinking it is the dial lock. My machine has the lock as a bolt radially on the dial. I can get you a pic.


----------



## richz (Jan 14, 2017)

Just got the picture Randy, thank you very much


----------



## RandyM (Jan 14, 2017)

richz said:


> Randy in the picture below the cross feed dial there is a set screw. Do you know what it might do?



Rich here are some pics of my dials and screw locks. Hope this helps.


----------



## richz (Jan 16, 2017)

Randy on the far left in your drawing is it .637 0r .687


----------



## RandyM (Jan 16, 2017)

richz said:


> Randy on the far left in your drawing is it .637 0r .687



.687, think even fractions.


----------



## richz (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## RandyM (Jan 17, 2017)

As promised, here is a PDF of the drawing.


----------



## richz (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks Randy. Last night I made a lock for the compound dial. I used the taped hole on the front of the handle assembly instead of the one on the outside edge.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 17, 2017)

richz said:


> Thanks Randy. Last night I made a lock for the compound dial. I used the taped hole on the front of the handle assembly instead of the one on the outside edge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it Rich. I need to make or buy some nice thumb knobs for mine as well. The fasteners just don't do it. Since you already had  the hole there that is a good place for it. I will probably just leave mine radially located. Looks like you put a set screw in the unused hole, good idea. Did you make your thumb screw out of brass?


----------



## richz (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes made it out of brass and used a 10-32 screw for the threads.


----------



## richz (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks again for the print Randy.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Please don't ask about the heli coil insert.


----------

